# New owner, taming advice please



## jamstxr (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi,
About a month ago I got two cockatiels (both boys I THINK) from a lady that couldn't keep them anymore. They used to be aviary birds (now in a cage but I hope to keep them out a lot once tame) and they were really scared at first.

I have tried to bond with them and I feel like I have made progress. They used to flap all over the place when I put my hand in to change their food/water. I am now able to put my hand in the cage and get fairly close to them, one eats millet from my hand (the other sometimes does) but they still aren't too keen on me. I have read some bird articles and I try to put my hand in the cage a few times a day for them to get used to me. I have tried to get one to step up but he wasn't happy with that so I won't try again until he is more happy.

Is there anything else I can do to make them feel happier with me? I sit downstairs a lot and talk to them and whistle, I feel them millet and other treats etc. I just feel a bit mean keeping them in a cage, I would LOVE for them to be able to come out and exercise (I have kept the cage door open for them a lot but they have never come out) and I would really love to bond with them.

Any tips or advice?
I know a month isn't long and it can take people ages but they are just so cute!
One is one year and the other is six months, I think they are both boys because they are both very vocal and sing and whistle :cinnamon::cinnamon pearl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Here are some sticky threads on taming and food bribery. Putting your hand in the cage is a great start. Until they warm up to you they really aren't going to be happy about anything you do to be honest.


----------

